# Gah You Ruined It?



## h20xygen (Sep 28, 2006)

What's with the google adverts all over the site now, kinda messes up the quick glancing through the forums...


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Im going to try it for a week h20 if it doesnt work then I will remove them.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 28, 2006)

I wouldnt remove them. Just get rid of half of them. lol. The only ones that bug me are the ones in the post. The ones up in the banner look good.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 28, 2006)

im just going to test for one week, the ones that get clicked I will keep and the ones that do not will be deleted.

Trust me I hate them as much as you guys, once we can get some sponsors they will be 100% gone.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 29, 2006)

there ya go h20 ads are only being displayed to guests


----------

